# Subscriptions don’t work; unreadable inbox message



## cmh (Jun 16, 2019)

Hi, 2 issues, #1 more significant:

1. Subscriptions aren’t working. When I tap Subscribe I see a message saying I’m subscribed, and it appears in Subscribed, but I never receive email alerts about new posts.

2. It constantly says there’s an unread message in my inbox but I’ve already read “Welcome To Talk About Marriage! Please read our rules!” and marked it read.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Changed your email settings.
It was set at "do not subscribe"
Let me know if you're receiving them now.

Ed


----------

